# Clarification on Dix-Hallpike maneuver



## ljones88 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi all,
I need clarification on the Dix-Hallpike maneuver as to whether it is billable or not for my physician's situation. I don't think she has enough documentation to support and I think it would be included in the E/M.
In her physical exam portion she only states under neurology section: Dix-Hallpike maneuver to the left was negative and Dix-Hallpike maneuver to the right was negative. 

I've seen online where one person will bill 92532 and another will say 95992 but I believe the epley is different from the Dix-hallpike and based on what she is documenting, I don't think either are correct.


----------



## k.vawter@yahoo.com (Aug 17, 2016)

*Dix-Hallpike*

Our doc's just bill an E/M.  A couple times they tried to bill it.....CO-97 every time.


----------



## DrJ (Aug 25, 2016)

Dix Hallpike is part of the physical exam and thus E/M

Epley, or canollth repositioning is a therapeutic intervention.


If a patent presents with a new complaint of dizziness, the E/M is coded for dizziness, which is why the patient came in the first place.  If  the doc diagnosed BPPV and did an Epley, then the Epley could be coded for BPPV and a 25 modifier used  on the E/M for dizziness.

If an established patient visited with a known hx of BPPV and the symptoms have returned, and the doc does a Dixhallpike to confirm and then an Epley to treat, bill out just the Epley and no E/M code.

Interested in other's thoughts.


----------

